# Performance issue with new intel 660p 1tb



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

Is there something wrong with my mb,ssd? I have over 300gb free space and software is up to date









						Intel SSD 660p 1TB SSD Review With QLC NAND Flash - Page 4 of 9 - Legit Reviews
					

- Page 4 of 9




					www.legitreviews.com
				







My results


Other benchmarks it's normal (all benchmarked while playing musick "tidal hifi" in the background) http://www.thessdreview.com/featured/intel-ssd-660p-m-2-nvme-ssd-review-1tb/3/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

When benchmarking, you shouldn't be doing anything else in order to get an accurate score. I don't believe that to be the issue, but just an FYI moving forward.

As far as the ATTO results, that drop is odd and shouldn't really be happening. 

I see you have another thread about this drive and 'heat'... could that be a part of it? Why not open up an app that monitors the temp and run atto and see how hot it gets...


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> When benchmarking, you shouldn't be doing anything else in order to get an accurate score. I don't believe that to be the issue, but just an FYI moving forward.
> 
> As far as the ATTO results, that drop is odd and shouldn't really be happening.
> 
> I see you have another thread about this drive and 'heat'... could that be a part of it? Why not open up an app that monitors the temp and run atto and see how hot it gets...




No heat problems

The unfortunately thing is that if i remove the sticker i can't return it and bit i should have full warranty although som stickers say removing it will avoid warranty


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

Which PCI_E M2 slot are you using that in the first or the 2nd?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2019)

The drive is 70% full, which means the SLC cache is almost nothing.  It's going to hurt performance for sure.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Which PCI_E M2 slot are you using that in the first or the 2nd?



The first pci slot,i wouldn't be able to score as high as i do in crystaldiskmark if i didn't use the first m.2 slot under the heatsink



newtekie1 said:


> The drive is 70% full, which means the SLC cache is almost nothing.  It's going to hurt performance for sure.



They say keep 10-15% free space, that's no less than 100-150gb free space


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The drive is 70% full, which means the SLC cache is almost nothing.  It's going to hurt performance for sure.



You are absolutely correct I think. This ius taken from Tom's review of the drive 

" We simulated the condition with a worst-case test, and the 1TB model fell to ~100 MB/s after writing 130GB of data from an empty state."


----------



## er557 (Aug 21, 2019)

what a garbage of a drive, never ever buy QLC and especialy those cheap units.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

er557 said:


> what a garbage of a drive, never ever buy QLC and especialy those cheap units.



The drives are not garbage. Though not the best these are fine to use as data drives.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

That's why atto only was tested up to 8mb ? 








						Intel SSD 660p 1TB Review: QLC Goes Mainstream
					

Intel's SSD 660p marks the debut of QLC flash for the consumer market. We review the new flash brings SATA-like pricing to the NVMe segment.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> That's why atto only was tested up to 8mb ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Do tell.................................



kapone32 said:


> " We simulated the condition with a worst-case test, and the 1TB model fell to ~100 MB/s after writing 130GB of data from an empty state."


What review said this??????? Link....


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

So what to buy instead?

The samsung 970 evo 500gb i had a few month ago was sooooooo hot, close to 70c when i had it under my heatsink (no sticker removed), couldn't live with this kind of high temps close to my gpu.



EarthDog said:


> Why? Do tell.................................



To hide the performance loss above 8mb?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> To hide the performance loss above 8mb?


Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut the ATTO result you linked in the first post from legit reviews clearly shows it works fine up there....performance drops a bit, but clearly it does NOT look like your result...


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't use heatsinks on my two NVMe drives.  My 970 PRO 500GB NVMe doesn't get over 40C.  Same with the Inland/Phison 1TB NVMe.  Probably your heatsink is to blame.  Run it with no heatsink.  The heatsink is probably acting as an insulator of heat rather than a conductor of heat.  Also as a comparison for how drives in the same price segment as the 660P, these were both purchased on the cheap.  The 970 Pro was $130 and the Inland was $120.  660P is a terrible drive for the price.
Samsung




Inland:




You should have stuck with the 970 Evo and run it with no heatsink, its meant to be run with the sticker exposed.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> My 970 PRO 500GB NVMe doesn't get over 40C.


Wow.. how? Mine idles at 40C, loads to almost 60C.... I've never seen these run at 40C... that's idle temps, heatsink or not.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut the ATTO result you linked in the first post from legit reviews clearly shows it works fine up there....performance drops a bit, but clearly it does NOT look like your result...



I know but if there really is a performance drop show it, did they test above 8mb?



EarthDog said:


> Wow.. how? Mine idles at 40C, loads to almost 60C.... I've never seen these run at 40C... that's idle temps, heatsink or not.



Mine did, thats why i dropped the idea of using a nvme x4 ssd but wanted the extra speed from a nvme x4 ssd  for almost no extra cost


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I know but if there really is a performance drop show it, did they test above 8mb?


You would have to ask Tom's why they don't test above 8MB. THat is their process, it wasn't just with this drive. 

Thanks, but I'm not watching a 26 minute video to find whatever it is you are talking about there.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

just click on the video it's only a min or 2

I don't know why it won't start playing from the question at 6.13 min, look at the upper right corner for time stamps

It start's already at 40% but is constant from 35-40% and up https://www.anandtech.com/show/13078/the-intel-ssd-660p-ssd-review-qlc-nand-arrives/7


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Why? Do tell.................................
> 
> What review said this??????? Link....



Toms Hardware


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I know but if there really is a performance drop show it, did they test above 8mb?



Their test wouldn't show the problem either, because they test on empty drives.  The fuller the drive, the smaller the SLC cache is.  The SLC cache is dynamically assigned based on how full the drive is.

They likely don't test above 8MB because average users aren't dealing with files larger than 8MB that often, so the results don't really matter to the average user.


----------



## theonek (Aug 21, 2019)

terrible performance!! Return it while you still can and buy something better, there are plenty of brands with much better performance....QLC is just a no go!


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Aug 21, 2019)

Wow these QLC drives are even worst than I thought...  WAs maybe thinking for just my games library, but no...  Will stay far away...


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

no i can't, as i already said as soon as the sticker is removed i can't return it .

I also don't know what to buy since i don't want to pay double price of what i payed for the intel 660p 1tb for a different 1tb faster ssd 






Im not a big pc nerd (don't know what all technical terms,names mean) but it surprisd me that Seq (sequential) in AS AAS Benchmark is so low under 250 mb/s, isn't it surpose to be alot higher?  Like 5-8 times?










						Intel SSD 660P M.2 NVMe SSD Review (1TB) - The SSD Review
					

On the Test Bench today, we take a look at Intel's latest NVMe creation, the Intel SSD 660p NVMe M.2




					www.thessdreview.com
				






What to buy instead ?


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 21, 2019)

Amazon.com: Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-1TB): Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-1TB): Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




Phison E12 controller


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

Cheeseball said:


> Amazon.com: Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-1TB): Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (SB-ROCKET-1TB): Computers & Accessories
> ...


The E12 1TB is the same drive I use for my steam library.  Great drive, very fast.  Compares to the 970 Pro I have in terms of speed.


EarthDog said:


> Wow.. how? Mine idles at 40C, loads to almost 60C.... I've never seen these run at 40C... that's idle temps, heatsink or not.



The 970 Pro is idling at 35*C now.   I don't think I've seen it over 43*C and thats leaving HWMonitor up for a while and checking the max occasionally.   I just did a copy of a 17GB game directory (FiveM) across drives from the Inland Phison E12 NVMe to the 970 Pro to see if it would heat up and it hasn't gone above 41*C.  No heatsink on this drive just the sticker.  It sits above my Phanteks PHTC14PE below my graphics card.


----------



## er557 (Aug 21, 2019)

So you guys are implying i should REMOVE the heatsink from my HP EX950 2TB and ADATA sx8200 pro 1TB?
(they are both sitting under the massive heatsink of an asus hyper m2 daughter card, though the fan is NOT running)


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

er557 said:


> So you guys are implying i should REMOVE the heatsink from my HP EX950 2TB and ADATA sx8200 pro 1TB?
> (they are both sitting under the massive heatsink of an asus hyper m2 daughter card, though the fan is NOT running)


IMO No, if it runs cool leave it alone.  The controller is meant to be kept cool but the NAND should be allowed to heat up.  Either way probably doesn't matter.  These things are also meant to be installed in ultrabooks and they get really hot in that environment.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2019)

theonek said:


> terrible performance!! Return it while you still can and buy something better, there are plenty of brands with much better performance....QLC is just a no go!



But there isn't anything with this performance at this price point and size.  The 660p performs very well in reads, but writes hurt it.  It's just fine in most real world use.


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> But there isn't anything with this performance at this price point and size.  The 660p performs very well in reads, but writes hurt it.  It's just fine in most real world use.


Yes there is.  The E12 based drives.
Sabrent Rocket, Corsair MP510, PNY 3030, Silicon Power 34A80, Inland 1TB X4, Seagate FireCuda, Team Group MP34, MyDigitalSSD BPX Pro


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

Tried my video folder from my intel 660 to my usb 3 2.5" harddrive (backup), it peaker just around 100 mbs, mabye an avarage of 85-90 mb/s it was never more than 41 c hot


----------



## er557 (Aug 21, 2019)

what you tried would never heat it up as the external drive is bottlenecking the speed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> Yes there is.  The E12 based drives.
> Sabrent Rocket, Corsair MP510, PNY 3030, Silicon Power 34A80, Inland 1TB X4, Seagate FireCuda, Team Group MP34, MyDigitalSSD BPX Pro



Not a single one of those drive is at the price point of the 660p.  The 660p is still the cheapest 1TB NVMe SSD on the market.  The closest is the Crucial P1, and it suffers from the same performance issues since it is a QLC drive as well.



gasolin said:


> Tried my video folder from my intel 660 to my usb 3 2.5" harddrive (backup), it peaker just around 100 mbs, mabye an avarage of 85-90 mb/s it was never more than 41 c hot



NVMe drives tend to get hotter during writes, not reads.


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not a single one of those drive is at the price point of the 660p.  The 660p is still the cheapest 1TB NVMe SSD on the market.  The closest is the Crucial P1, and it suffers from the same performance issues since it is a QLC drive as well.


660P 1TB is about $100.  I have routinely seen the Phison at $105.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

Only thing i could thing of tryinmg to make it hot 

My samsung 970 evo 500gb did get 25 c hotter on at hot day playing games, which i think is kind of extreme under a heatsink

How to se if it's a slc,tlc,mlc og qlc ssd

Tried with a WD Black SN750 NVMe SSD,  i have no idea what it is unless they say it in a review, since i can't see it on there website  https://shop.westerndigital.com/products/internal-drives/wd-black-sn750-nvme-ssd#WDS250G3X0C


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2019)

Check and make sure that windows has trimmed it open defrag and it'll tell you when it was last trimmed 

even though it's set to trim it everyday on my machine when I checked it last it hadn't been trimmed at all for 17 bloody days


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> 660P 1TB is about $100.  I have routinely seen the Phison at $105.



The 660p is usually closer to $90 than $100, and I haven't been able to find a Phison drive under $110.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> 660P 1TB is about $100.  I have routinely seen the Phison at $105.



In denmark where i live the intel 660p 1tb is by far the cheapest 1 tb nvme

I could just by a 1tb sata m.2 ssd and call it a day but i  want to buy something faster or else it was a waste of money selling my sata ssd and just buy a sata m.2 ssd 


Samsung 860 EVO M.2 2280 SSD - 1TB  cost the same as a A-Data XPG SX8200 Pro M.2 SSD - 1TB it's insane not to buy a nvme ssd (x2 or x4 i don't care as long as it has stable performance and are faster than a sata ssd)

If i could get a 2 tb samsung 860 evo m.2 for the same price as  a samsung 970 evo 512 it would be the only situation where i would consider buying a sata m.2 ssd over a nvme ssd, that is not gonna happen, prices are not going to be that low.



Athlonite said:


> Check and make sure that windows has trimmed it open defrag and it'll tell you when it was last trimmed
> 
> even though it's set to trim it everyday on my machine when I checked it last it hadn't been trimmed at all for 17 bloody days



Trimmed? Defrag only tells me if the program has optimized my ssd and using the defrag and optimizing program is something you absolutely shouldn't do

It effects the lifespan of the ssd and won't make it faster


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> So what to buy instead?
> 
> The samsung 970 evo 500gb i had a few month ago was sooooooo hot, close to 70c when i had it under my heatsink (no sticker removed), couldn't live with this kind of high temps close to my gpu.


I've got the same drive. Sure it gets toasty under load... mine will go as high as 75c with no heatsink. Briefly.

But it's not even a thing.... as soon as activity drops back down it's at 40c. Near instantly.

No gpu temp problems either. Haven't compared but I'm at 55-65 lately, depending on the title. Done so many builds with them adjacent to GPUs with no problems. I mean... when the GPU is working its hardest, ie gaming, the SSD isn't exactly getting nailed with massive r/w operations. Little dings here and there.

But even if they were both loaded down together it wouldn't matter much.

I mean... it's not just temp. It's mass too. How much heat capacity could a piece of silicon the size of a stick of gum possibly have? Point is... yes the temperature gets high. But that doesn't mean it's a lot of actual heat energy. Something so small can only gather so much... even though temp rises faster. And in reality, that happens simply because it is smaller... it doesn't take as much heat energy to raise the temperature of such a small object.

Which will do more damage? A penny heated to 200c? Or a 4' piece of rebar heated to 200c? Which carries more heat?


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

theonek said:


> terrible performance!! Return it while you still can and buy something better, there are plenty of brands with much better performance....QLC is just a no go!



Well that is why I have I have 4 of these in RAID 0. The fact of the matter is that almost all NVME drives will do that once they have reached a certain capacity. It is the basic difference between the 970 Pro and EVO.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Toms Hardware


And two sentences below your passage it said this..........

"Given the size of the 660p's SLC caches, you will likely never encounter this condition."

ATTO or any of these programs did not write 130GB worth of data. That doesn't seem to be the issue.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> And two sentences below your passage it said this..........
> 
> "Given the size of the 660p's SLC caches, you will likely never encounter this condition."
> 
> ATTO or any of these programs did not write 130GB worth of data. That doesn't seem to be the issue.



Understood, the drive is set at 140GB written before the Cache is filled. I have noticed too that I am not getting the full write speeds on my SX8200 Pro RAID 0 array I think when I ran a benchmark the read speeds were in the 1600 range but rights were just short of 6000. I will look into it when I get home and post the results. I do have to sell some parts today though.


----------



## Vario (Aug 21, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The 660p is usually closer to $90 than $100, and I haven't been able to find a Phison drive under $110.


Well I found one $108, https://www.microcenter.com/product...80-pcie-nvme-30-x4-internal-solid-state-drive

... But you had said that it was inferior, despite it being the exact same physical hardware (PCB, controller, NAND, Ram) and firmware as every other Phison reference drive.
Your comment was here:


newtekie1 said:


> I think most of their stuff is just rebranded cheap chinese stuff that you can get for slightly cheaper directly off aliexpress.  I don't think they actually manufacture anything they sell.  And that's why the quality can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they get a good product from one manufacturer, but another product they are getting from a completely different manufacturer is bad.
> 
> And I bet these SSDs are the same deal.  Random SSDs from China that they put their sticker on.  It's likely using chips that failed QA at one of the brand name manufacturers, but is good enough for an off-brand.











						[US] - Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 - $110 @Amazon
					

https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Rocket-Internal-Performance-SB-ROCKET-1TB/dp/B07LGF54XR




					www.techpowerup.com
				




E12 Reference review here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13080/the-phison-e12-nvme-ssd-controller-preview
If you want a mainstream branded drive then get a HP EX 920 $115/1TB or EX 950 $130/1TB those are also in the same ball park price range.  Those are similar in speed to 970, the Phison and the Adata XPG 8200 Pro.

Another thing is the 660P's QLC endurance is terrible compared to these drives that are only $5 to $50 more.  Its not a good long term investment for many reasons.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 21, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Wow.. how? Mine idles at 40C, loads to almost 60C.... I've never seen these run at 40C... that's idle temps, heatsink or not.


There's two temperature sensors on I assume even the 970 Pro? I know on my 970 EVO the one I selected always has the highest temperature for the second sensor, usually it gets up to 60-65C. 
No heatsink


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 21, 2019)

Try to get 250 GB of space free and keep it that way if you're concerned about your write speeds. Your 660p's 140 GB SLC cache is probably at 12 GB now with 70%+ of data in there.

Generally, what is really important in day-to-day usage is your read performance, unless you're doing a lot of writes for some reason (e.g. database, video editing cache, etc.).


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

I have over 350gb free space as you can see her but still SEQ is shitty









154gb more free space didn't change anything in AS SSD Benchmark  (the last picture)


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 21, 2019)

It might be a problem from Windows update attached is a crsytal run of 2 512GB SX8200 Pros in RAID 0. The scores at down by at least 4000 MB/s even now the writes are abysmal for a NVME RAID 0 drive.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : https://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1946.712 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  1191.809 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :   374.238 MB/s [  91366.7 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1061.326 MB/s [ 259112.8 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   323.136 MB/s [  78890.6 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   250.047 MB/s [  61046.6 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :    30.350 MB/s [   7409.7 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :   157.868 MB/s [  38542.0 IOPS]

  Test : 100 MiB [S: 7.3% (69.8/953.8 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/08/21 16:56:09
    OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 21, 2019)

er557 said:


> what a garbage of a drive, never ever buy QLC and especialy those cheap units.


Intel 660p  SSDs are actually pretty good drives for the money. So tell us, what was your problem with them.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

Updated to latest AS SSD Benchmark , what a difference, stille don't explaine the low score i ATTO







There was also a new version of atto but 12mb to 64mb is still low


----------



## londiste (Aug 22, 2019)

That moving point where the performance drops is curious. I wonder what is the actual amount of data ATTO writes to disk. Filling up SLC cache still seems like the most obvious cause here.
Try running ATTO from 8MB to 64MB, will there still be slow results?

I tried running ATTO on my 2TB 660p and while the results were less stable (64KB-2MB ran 1.9GB/s, 2MB-64MB ran 1.5GB/s) there was no real drop like that. Granted, 2TB version has more SLC cache allocated and my drive is currently only about 55% full.



biffzinker said:


> There's two temperature sensors on I assume even the 970 Pro? I know on my 970 EVO the one I selected always has the highest temperature for the second sensor, usually it gets up to 60-65C.


Samsung drives (I have seen this on 950 Pro and 960 Pro and I would assume it is same on all their NVMe drives) have two sensors - one is for drive/Flash and the other one is for the controller. The higher one should be controller.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 22, 2019)

"cheap is as cheap does"

'nuff said.......


----------



## londiste (Aug 22, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> "cheap is as cheap does"
> 'nuff said.......


Reads are reliably fast and price undercuts even SATA drives... performance/$ is very-very good in 660p.
200TBW for 1TB and 400TBW for 2TB models are reasonable enough numbers given that Intel decided to put these into specs. Alleviates some of the concerns about endurance.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

Theres no difference from 8mb to 64 mb

Changing Queu Depth

Queue depth is the number of I/O requests (SCSI commands) that can be queued at one time on a storage controller. Each I/O request from the host's initiator HBA to the storage controller's target adapter consumes a queue entry. Typically, a higher queue depth equates to better performance.

So the storage controller is  ?
















I though of call it a day and buy a 2tb samsung 970 pro, guess what, they only make a 2tb samsung 970 evo and evo plus.

WHY?


----------



## theonek (Aug 22, 2019)

Evo plus is the model for you, it's faster than Pro though...


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

1 or 2 tb ? i think 2tb since it makes more sense although extreme expensive


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 22, 2019)

Something is screwy with that SSD of yours. Did you look to see if there's a firmware update?


----------



## londiste (Aug 22, 2019)

Did a few more tests with ATTO on my 2TB 660p. With 512MB file size, at around the 8MB I/O Size test, drive temperature reached 70C and it seems to start throttling around that.
Someone said it in the beginning of the thread as well - try monitoring the drive temperature while running ATTO.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

No firmware update

To my surprise i fixed my low seq score in  AS SSD Benchmark (#49) only by updating to latest version of ASS SSD Benchmark

ATTO wanna upgrade my ssd, even 154 gb more free space (500gb + ) didn't make a difference



londiste said:


> Did a few more tests with ATTO on my 2TB 660p. With 512MB file size, at around the 8MB I/O Size test, drive temperature reached 70C and it seems to start throttling around that.
> Someone said it in the beginning of the thread as well - try monitoring the drive temperature while running ATTO.




My intel 660p 1tb has never been hotter than 41c under my heatsink (no sticker), it's just insane that  a samsung 970 evo plus is as expensive as a medium priced (europe) rtx 2070 or one of the most expensive rtx 2060 super.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2019)

You're worrying about a benchmark that doesn't equate to real world performance.  Seriously, ATTO(especially at file sizes larger than 8MB) doesn't apply to most PC users and really doesn't affect the real world performance of a system drive.

Is the system responsive and fast?  If yes, then leave it alone and just enjoy the nice fast system.  People need to stop worrying about benchmark scores.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

Tried update (aut) in device manager(almost never in 10 years i have had a new driver this way), didn't seem to find any new driver (was doing something else, didn't give device manager my full attention)

storage device controller was intel 660p , after it was done searching it asked me if i wanted to reboote for the change to be enabled (the usually do you want to reeboote), i did that a few min later now storage device controller say intel (R) NVMe Controller

I used windows update, manually looked at intels website, driver boost, slim driver,snaildriver yesterday and today, didn't find any new driver for my intel 660p i was shure would be something i should install

Her are the updates after my reboote





Look at the left corner,  old bencmark IaNVMe  new benchmark iaStorAC, something has changed









newtekie1 said:


> You're worrying about a benchmark that doesn't equate to real world performance.  Seriously, ATTO(especially at file sizes larger than 8MB) doesn't apply to most PC users and really doesn't affect the real world performance of a system drive.
> 
> Is the system responsive and fast?  If yes, then leave it alone and just enjoy the nice fast system.  People need to stop worrying about benchmark scores.



Wouldn't a non perfect benchmark tell you if something is not up to date?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Look at the left corner, old bencmark IaNVMe new benchmark iaStorAC, something has changed


That's the NVMe driver versus what windows installs natively/Intel IRST IIRC.....


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

Per the nvme driver, I tried to update my sx8200 pro adata to the silicon motion generic driver, same controller as other supported drive, it updated fine in device manager, however windows became unbootable. So what is the proper way to update mfgr driver of nvme boot drive without rendering OS unbootable? I would think macrium reflect resuce cd usage, and choose redeploy on new hardware, so it updates the needed files of the OS offline??


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2019)

er557 said:


> Per the nvme driver, I tried to update my sx8200 pro adata to the silicon motion generic driver, same controller as other supported drive, it updated fine in device manager, however windows became unbootable. So what is the proper way to update mfgr driver of nvme boot drive without rendering OS unbootable? I would think macrium reflect resuce cd usage, and choose redeploy on new hardware, so it updates the needed files of the OS offline??



I can't help you there, i just wanted to see what my device manager said about my nvme ssd and about the driver, tried update (search for it aut) it found something, had to reboote for the driver,update to kick in since ATTO benchmark was the same untill i rebooted

Now all of my ssd bencmarks are normal  That's just what i wanted, why shouldn't it be able to take ATTO Benchmark with as normal result as a samsung 970 evo plus besides the naturally lower score do to being a low budget nvme sdd.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2019)

er557 said:


> Per the nvme driver, I tried to update my sx8200 pro adata to the silicon motion generic driver, same controller as other supported drive, it updated fine in device manager, however windows became unbootable. So what is the proper way to update mfgr driver of nvme boot drive without rendering OS unbootable? I would think macrium reflect resuce cd usage, and choose redeploy on new hardware, so it updates the needed files of the OS offline??



Macrium is actually a great tool. Unfortunately you may have bricked your drive. As even though they use the same controller there may be differences in the NAND flash type used. The best thing to do is get the driver form the actual manufacturers website but Adata only has the daatsheet to download form there website. Outside of that there is not many options other than Windows update or using a another drive to install Windows and then roll back the drivers for the AData drive.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Wouldn't a non perfect benchmark tell you if something is not up to date?



There is no such thing as a perfect benchmark.  Especially not on a system drive that is constantly in use by Windows.


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Macrium is actually a great tool. Unfortunately you may have bricked your drive. As even though they use the same controller there may be differences in the NAND flash type used. The best thing to do is get the driver form the actual manufacturers website but Adata only has the daatsheet to download form there website. Outside of that there is not many options other than Windows update or using a another drive to install Windows and then roll back the drivers for the AData drive.


I didn't brick anything, just used boot menu "last known good configuration" which I prepared in advance on my pc, (google it) , and voila- the generic driver was back and windows booted.
However, I didnt touch the firmware so as to brick it, just the driver, and controller being the same, I dont see why it wouldn't work for say non boot drive. the issue was with windows boot driver config, not the drive itself. BTW, it works fine now on the generic windows drv.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2019)

er557 said:


> I didn't brick anything, just used boot menu "last known good configuration" which I prepared in advance on my pc, (google it) , and voila- the generic driver was back and windows booted.
> However, I didnt touch the firmware so as to brick it, just the driver, and controller being the same, I dont see why it wouldn't work for say non boot drive. the issue was with windows boot driver config, not the drive itself. BTW, it works fine now on the generic windows drv.



Nice that is good to hear. I get what you are saying but as I said you should never use another company's driver on an NVME drive regardless of boot or storage as there may be particulars like RAM size and NAND type or density and firmware.


----------



## er557 (Aug 22, 2019)

True, there are particulars, but you are missing the point here, this is about a WINDOWS driver for the nvme CONTROLLER, not firmware or deep hardware usage of the drive. So regardless of capacity, nand and ram, a controller driver can be used in WINDOWS to talk to the drive. This is not the same as say a gpu bios. I actually used the official driver from silicon motion, not another drive's driver. Even if I would have, it wouldnt have bricked the drive, it also would not install in device manager due to different hardware id.


----------

